# Help figuring out brand name



## MarvNY (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi all!

Can anyone make out the name of the brand of this motor (red letters in the pic)? Thank you in advance.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MarvNY said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Can anyone make out the name of the brand of this motor (red letters in the pic)? Thank you in advance.


The only letters in the picture that are clear to me are the CE, the rest are just a blur.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Marvin.

What is the reason you want to know the name of that motor? There may be another solution to your problem.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Knowing what the motor is doing might help too.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I can tell it is either a small air or water cooled spindle motor but like everyone else only the CE IS CLEAR. TRY PICTURE MATCHING AT AliExpress.com - Online Shopping for Electronics, Fashion, Home & Garden, Toys & Sports, Automobiles from China. .

good luck - baker


----------



## dherbert (Oct 28, 2011)

I believe the "CE" is the Canadian equivalent of UL,Underwriters Laboratory approval.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

dherbert said:


> I believe the "CE" is the Canadian equivalent of UL,Underwriters Laboratory approval.


The CE is the European certification. Canada has CSA, ULC, METC, et cetera.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

According to Wiki it's European. CE marking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia The picture on Wiki looks just like the one on the motor.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

If you have the motor or tag can you see any more detail with a magnifying glass? I am getting old and use them often. My wife is a little older and has one about the size of a dinner plate. I use it periodically myself. There may be some details that will help ID it. Voltage, amps, hp, phase, etc.

Maybe a camera that has macro capability would help in posting a clear image.


----------

